# sling remote control nonfunctional in HD



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

922 S102
slingplayer 1.4.0.85

slingplayer on my home network only worked for SD and had multiple bugs until I uninstalled and reinstalled slingplayer active-x control. not sure whether truly new version as didn't note last version number.

seemed to work well in SD and HD afterwards, except some minor lip synch problems, and displayed streaming rates higher for SD than HD. audio is still dolby PLIIx and not DD 5.1.

now the virtual remote control is nonfunctional in HD, but not SD.

uninstalled and reinstalled slingplayer, no impact, and same slingplayer version number.

suspect this is related to the new S102 software. 

anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For clarification... are you talking about using SlingPlayer the program on your PC? Or are you logging-in to Dish's web site and using the "Dish Remote Access" Web site to Sling?

IF you are talking about the SlingPlayer program, then you're most likely out of luck as Dish is not officially supporting use of SlingPlayer with the 922. In fact, newer versions of SlingPlayer do not even work at all... it is only through use of older releases before they blocked access that you can try at all.


----------



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm using the slingplayer activex control that is accessed via Dish remote access, initially loaded the first time (or after uninstalling the control in control panel, not in IE plug-ins) by clicking on the "watch live tv" link after connecting to the 922. 

The app name listed in Programs and Features is actually WebSlingPlayer ActiveX V1.4.0.85.

I'm certain that everything worked prior to S102, as I initially was unable to change from SD to HD, and mouse functionality on the IE web display was only partially functional once the web slingplayer was loaded, all corrected by uninstalling the webslingplayer, then reinstalling. Only DD 5.1 is still missing. I had installed the webslingplayer on a laptop at my office about a day after installing it at home, didn't uninstall/reinstall as it seemed to function normally in SD. Will check tomorrow to see if it is the same version number.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry I'm not of more help on this one... but thank you for confirming you are in fact using the Dish Remote Access site. I don't know why you are having troubles, since I assumed that was the way it was supposed to work.


----------

